# Rescues from other countries



## huckybuck

Please don't think I'm having a go - I am just curious

on another thread I read

"but there is a GORGEOUS 4 month old blue boy ready for a home in Romania right now. Fully blood tested and already vaccinated and it costs £160 to bring him over here."

And it's not the first time I've come across it as I know that Treacle, now with catcoonz, is originally from Poland?

But why are we rescuing cats from other countries and putting them through the stress and upheaval of a long journey, when we are inundated with cats needing homes here in the UK?

Is it that there are no rescues or charities operating in these countries?

I just wondered.


----------



## catcoonz

I am not the best person to be responding to this thread as I do completely understand what you are saying.

I always say a cat in need, is a cat in need, no matter where in the world it comes from.

Have to sit on the fence for this as I do see both sides.


----------



## huckybuck

Yes I agree too - just find it a bit sad that they have to go through the added stress to get here and are they taking up a home that could have been given to a UK one. I hope this isn't controversial...


----------



## Charity

Have to say this bothers me a lot. There are so many rescues now for cats and dogs from abroad and, of course, I would love them to get help as some live in awful conditions but I am concerned this must be affecting adoption of animals already in the UK which is escalating at an alarming rate and we know some are being put to sleep straight away. Don't know what the answer is.


----------



## Polski

The trouble is you can't help them all...which ever country you adopt from.

My daughter went to Spain last year where there are loads of semi feral communities. She fell in love with a litter of kittens and probably took more photos of the kitties than she did of the rest of her holiday. She bought food and fed them and it broke her heart leaving them but realised that the cost to rescue one from over there could save 20 over here. 

I dunno, I can't say its right or wrong...I guess if you fall in love, you fall in love and will want to help them...where they are makes no difference.


----------



## jaycee05

I think there are not many rescues over there, and animals are treated terribly in some countris, my son found a litter of kittens in a box next to a rubbish bin in Spain, he rescued one and kept it until old enough to be rehpmed, [to an English family] and another friend took the others] but an9imals in Spain are generally not counted as pets, the dogs mostly live outside and sometimes just fed on scraps,and probably in other countries much the same,like the street dogs of Romania,sometimes never had a home or any love, cats especially in the Canary Islands feral but come to be fed by holiday makers. so i can see both sides too


----------



## Gillywilly

One of the problems is that these rescues don't tell the truth a lot of the time!
Treacle came from Croatia and I thought I was helping him as I was told he couldn't go back on the streets .
I wasn't ask any information on the cats I already have except who my vet was , this was never checked out either or followed up.
Communication from the rescues is virtually non existent !
Also , you get no medical records with the cat , only a passport , so whatever treatment at their vets is not passed on to,you to give your vets either.

I was ask by Catcoonz if this cat came from Scratchy ! Who the hell,scratchy is ,to this day I have no idea , yet apparently he did come from her/him ! 
They do not give you any paperwork, information, vet information or anything , they don't contact you only to tell you the cat will be here on such and such a date and that's it . No follow up , no nothing . They just want the money and the cat out of the country .

There is a pedigree rescue bringing in cats consistently from abroad and using them for sob stories to get money which is NOT going towards the cats but to fund this persons heating, insulation and everyday living costs BUT THE CATS ARENT EVEN THERE ,! THe cats are all in foster homes all over the country and they are never seen by a vet , but the rescue puts a donation fund up and until,this is reached the cats do not see a vet no matter what is wrong with them !!
This rescue is using the cats to fund their own lifestyle and not for the cats benefit. Some of the cats have Ben in foster homes for a year or more, so why keep,bringing them in ? MONEY ! 
The cats from rescues abroad are not matched properly to the homes in this country and many lies are told just to get these cats homed.
The cat is very soft , loves attention cuddles and other cats . No, the cat hates other cats , bullies them and bites you ! 
If I was told this in the first place a lot of problems could have been avoided.
I read many cases like this on Facebook and with dogs too .
One person brought in a dog and it pinned her and her boyfriend in the bedroom and wouldn't let them out and they were terrified , yet it was a loving gentle dog who loved people ! 
I now do not agree with cats coming in from other countries due to the poor cats in the UK being left out or pts in favour of sob stories from other countries making money out of these cats .


----------



## scatchy

I am someone that runs an organisation dedicated to helping animal rescuers overseas. To answer your questions Huckybuck- there are no large organisations like Cats Protection or RSPCA as in UK , there are many individuals who are rescuing and helping both homeless dogs and cats living on the streets but it is very difficult, if not impossible, to find support locally. There is not the same culture of animal rescue in many countries.
I help mostly people in eastern Europe and Egypt and people simply don't give to help animals. Also there is no culture of adopting rescued pets so homes are very difficult to come by.

Many of the people who contact us to ask for help have been trying to finance their rescue work from their own income and I know several people that have lost their homes as a result.

UK adoptions are not our priority but only a small part of what we do. We concentrate on finding UK adopter for cats with special needs as they are least likely to be adopted in their own countries.

I think there are 2 main reason why people choose to adopt from abroad.
1. They can only offer an indoor home. Many people contacting us to offer a home to a special needs cat have already contacted UK rescues and been refused because the cat will not be able to go out.We on the other hand are seeking homes for cats that need to be kept indoors.

2. The person wants to adopt a genuine rescued cat. There is a large number of cats in UK seeking homes but a great many of these are not "rescues". They are cats that have homes but unfortunately their owners have decided they do not want them any more.
We on the contrary are dealing with cats that are rescued from the streets often with tragic stories to tell. People are drawn to adopt these cats out of compassion and because they feel they can make a real difference to an animal that may have suffered horribly.
The animals we help live on the streets and many end up road accident victims, many homeless kittens contract herpes virus and lose one or both eyes, as many dogs also live on the streets cats with serious dog bites are quite common, and there is an endless stream of others that are shot, kicked, thrown from balconies, hit with bricks, etc.

I suppose you either "get it" or you don't when it comes to helping animals abroad.

Also for the record I can honestly say that GillyWilly is the only person adopting through us that is not happy with her cat and who feels he is not as described. Please do take a look at our Rehomed Group where you can see posts from many other people who have adopted through us and are very happy with their cats.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/Worldanimalfriendsrehomed/


----------



## catcoonz

Want to take advantage of this thread and say thank you for saving Treacle, he is such a loving boy, I do adore him but sadly he is scared of my cats, he is in no way a bully, he is looking for his special home.


----------



## Gillywilly

Well, don't know what to say , apart from he was totally different here and he bit me hard about three times for no reason.
I have heard of others not being happy with their animals from abroad , but obviously thus aren't members on here.
There has been no communication from you Scratchy at all.
You were contacted a while back and I explained the problems and told you about Catcoonz then. 
Ypu told me Persians are stupid !! Yet you knew I had 5 !
Not as much as people are !!,
You again never got back to me !
No vet paperwork with the cat , no paperwork at all in fact , I even had to ring the kennels to get his passport posted on to me .
Then to add insult , you emailed me or someone did a very nasty email the day after I had lost Winston telling me what a awful,person I was and not fit to have animals !
Well, you don't know me or the nursing I did for Winston and my other cats in their twilight years !
I have had cats for over 30 years and brought up with them.
They want for nothing.
I am bloody sick of all the contradictions about how perfect this cat is ! Surely you know every cat reacts different in different places and situations.
Yes, I also know the rescue who told you I shooed him out the house , maybe as he attacked one of my cats who was sound asleep for no reason.
Yes, mine are cowards and very laid back , so maybe that's why .
This rescue who informed you has been a friend of mine for over 7 years and I have had 3 cats from her .
Well to say she is not a friend anymore is an understatement as I hate liars and being stabbed in the back .
I have lost Winston and my brother will die in the next few weeks if not before .
I am sick of all this !

You decide to come on and post Scratchy, yet haven't posted for over a year !
I still had no idea who you were and still don't .


----------



## lorilu

I agree with you Hucky. But it works the other way too. I'm always reading on cat rescue pages "oh she's so beautiful I'd love to have her but I live too far away".

My response is invariably "I'm sure there is a cat just as beautiful and just as much in need of a home at a shelter close by you".

It's so stupid, in my opinion to say that "I'd take him but I live across the country". Go to your own shelter then.

Sorry Huck, didn't mean to hijack your thread, but boy that irritates the heck out of me.

As for your topic: People seem to think it's more glamorous or something to rescue from a foreign place. "Look at ME, I rescued this animal from the back of beyond, look how special _*I*_ am"

I'm a bit cynical I suppose.


----------



## lorilu

jaycee05 said:


> *I think there are not many rescues over there, and animals are treated terribly in some countris,* my son found a litter of kittens in a box next to a rubbish bin in Spain, he rescued one and kept it until old enough to be rehpmed, [to an English family] and another friend took the others] but an9imals in Spain are generally not counted as pets, the dogs mostly live outside and sometimes just fed on scraps,and probably in other countries much the same,like the street dogs of Romania,sometimes never had a home or any love, cats especially in the Canary Islands feral but come to be fed by holiday makers. so i can see both sides too


Good point.

However, a litter of kittens thrown away with the trash is common *every where*. One of my cats was one of those kittens, and she was found right here.

Animals are treated terribly, everywhere.


----------



## Calvine

Gillywilly said:


> Well, don't know what to say , apart from he was totally different here and he bit me hard about three times for no reason.
> I have heard of others not being happy with their animals from abroad , but obviously thus aren't members on here.
> There has been no communication from you Scratchy at all.
> You were contacted a while back and I explained the problems and told you about Catcoonz then.
> Ypu told me Persians are stupid !! Yet you knew I had 5 !
> Not as much as people are !!,
> You again never got back to me !
> No vet paperwork with the cat , no paperwork at all in fact , I even had to ring the kennels to get his passport posted on to me .
> Then to add insult , you emailed me or someone did a very nasty email the day after I had lost Winston telling me what a awful,person I was and not fit to have animals !
> Well, you don't know me or the nursing I did for Winston and my other cats in their twilight years !
> I have had cats for over 30 years and brought up with them.
> They want for nothing.
> I am bloody sick of all the contradictions about how perfect this cat is ! Surely you know every cat reacts different in different places and situations.
> Yes, I also know the rescue who told you I shooed him out the house , maybe as he attacked one of my cats who was sound asleep for no reason.
> Yes, mine are cowards and very laid back , so maybe that's why .
> This rescue who informed you has been a friend of mine for over 7 years and I have had 3 cats from her .
> Well to say she is not a friend anymore is an understatement as I hate liars and being stabbed in the back .
> I have lost Winston and my brother will die in the next few weeks if not before .
> I am sick of all this !
> 
> You decide to come on and post Scratchy, yet haven't posted for over a year !
> I still had no idea who you were and still don't .


Scatchy actually posted shortly before you...a long post in fact.


----------



## Gillywilly

Yes, I know that.
This is my reply back.
Comes on here in over a year , but where was this rescues back up ?
No contact details, email , phone number , nothing at all .

I had never even heard of scratchy till a few days ago , let alone know this was where the cat came from !!


----------



## catcoonz

Can we please not get into an argument as to who's fault Treacle is, I am trying to find him a new home.

Yes all cats react differently in different homes, the rescue I had a year ago, I told the owners he was nervous and needed time to settle, turns out it was my home that was the issue and not the cat as he settled straight away with them.

Treacle is nobodies fault he just needs a home on his own to be completely happy.


----------



## Britt

A guy who stops by at the shelter every now and then told me a few months ago that he had fallen in love with a stray cat in Tunisia and that his friends would bring him back to Belgium. He had already all documents and had booked a place on the plane but when the day arrived, the cat was nowhere to be seen. He told me that he would try again.

Why adopt cats in other countries while there are so many unhappy boys/girls in the shelters?


----------



## Ang2

How can anyone who chooses to save the life of an animal be given such harsh words because of demographics? Its your heart that leads the way and you have no choice in which animal captures your heart! Frankly, its nobody's business but your own!

I wish we could save them all, but sadly we cant. Animals born in third world countries are treated like vermin and persecuted and tortured! There is no RSPCA or large enough charities to make a difference to the lives of these poor souls. Im sat looking at one of mine, who had his ears cut off and was set on fire! Don't any one of you dare to tell me that he doesn't deserve to be here!


----------



## Lurcherlad

For me, the money spent on transporting these cats abroad would be better spent on a neutering, welfare and education programme to reduce the number of cats in these places and to change the attitude of the people who have no compassion for animals (or humans in some cases).

Given the enormity of the problem, I still think that humane euthanasia is a more viable option than giving a very few lucky cats a good life, in a foreign country that is already awash with unwanted animals of it's own, at the expense of the thousands left on the streets to face starvation, neglect and torture.

It's an unpopular concept I know, but a good death is far better than an horrendous life IMO.


----------



## scatchy

Gillywilly said:


> Yes, I know that.
> This is my reply back.
> Comes on here in over a year , but where was this rescues back up ?
> No contact details, email , phone number , nothing at all .
> 
> I had never even heard of scratchy till a few days ago , let alone know this was where the cat came from !!


why should you- Treacle was not adopted through this forum.

He was adopted through FB - stop playing the victim and putting all responsibility onto other people. You only adopted Treacle earlier this year yet you have forgotten the rescue in Croatia he comes from and my organisation that arranged the adoption. How bizarre - but I assume that is someone elses fault too.

Treacle is no longer with you and no longer your concern - stop trying to cause an argument.


----------



## Gillywilly

These are facts !
You miraculously appear on here yet gave me no contact details , no vet paperwork, and no back up .
Don't try and blame me . 
I have had enough of this .
Ypu need to sort this all out when ypu let people adopt !
Yes adopted through facebook with no one of the above details !
Whoever sent me the nasty email as well, is just a nasty person !
Will not reply anymore as its pointless.
These rescues give you nothing but the cat , 

without back up, contact , or vet details .
So how come the cat came from you and even through Facebook, no name ?
So I shouldn't know your name only on here and then I get abuse saying I should have said the cat came from scratchy, when I had never heard of you .
Bloody well had enough of all this crap now !

One person spoke to me once !
Pathetic , rescues should give the adopter back up and all the proper details and contact.
I tried numerous times on pm messages on Facebook and got no replies from anyone .
That's not how to run a rescue , dumping the cat and ignoring people and I repeat no recue back up !


----------



## Ang2

Lurcherlad said:


> For me, the money spent on transporting these cats abroad would be better spent on a neutering, welfare and education programme to reduce the number of cats in these places and to change the attitude of the people who have no compassion for animals (or humans in some cases).
> 
> Given the enormity of the problem, I still think that humane euthanasia is a more viable option than giving a very few lucky cats a good life, in a foreign country that is already awash with unwanted animals of it's own, at the expense of the thousands left on the streets to face starvation, neglect and torture.
> 
> It's an unpopular concept I know, but a good death is far better than an horrendous life IMO.


Sorry but everyone has their own opinion. I paid for my dog's travel to the UK with my own money and that's what I chose to spend it on. And Im sorry, but he would not have benefited form a 'good death' ! And if you, yourself, don't donate money to 'a good death' in third world countries, and welfare/education, then why ask anyone else to? So those of you that have spent jack sh*t on neither - who are you to advise ME!

Oh, and by the way, I do plenty for rescue in this country. I don't discriminate! I would help any animal in need, wherever it is.


----------



## LizzieandLoca

GW - this is all a bit confusing. In your original post about treacle when trying to find him a home you make a point of saying how "very affectionate" he is, you go so far as to say "overly affectionate" yet on here you're making him out to be the opposite..

As someone who has observed these threads from afar, it all just seems very detrimental to the most important thing, which is finding treacle a lovely home.


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> For me, the money spent on transporting these cats abroad would be better spent on a neutering, welfare and education programme to reduce the number of cats in these places and to change the attitude of the people who have no compassion for animals (or humans in some cases).
> 
> Given the enormity of the problem, I still think that humane euthanasia is a more viable option than giving a very few lucky cats a good life, in a foreign country that is already awash with unwanted animals of it's own, at the expense of the thousands left on the streets to face starvation, neglect and torture.
> 
> It's an unpopular concept I know, but a good death is far better than an horrendous life IMO.


I agree with you. There are worse things than a quiet death by injection, and there are so so many more who need homes. Some suffering...no matter if there is hope for a better outcome at the end of the suffering, should be ended, immediately.

Animals are tortured and abused everywhere. The problem is not isolated to third world countries.


----------



## Gillywilly

He did appear to be affectionate for about a week, then he started biting and I don't mean nipping!
He continuously jumped over the 7ft fence and disappeared for hours on end which I like to know where my cats are , but couldn't stop him.
He went into one neighbours garden and proceeded to attack her cat .
Another neighbour later tried to catch him for me and he bit her as well .

He was not the cat for my household or what I was told he was like .
That's the last I have to say .


----------



## catcoonz

Maybe Treacle was frightened, he is a lovely boy, I talk to him, he meows back, I brush him, he purrs, he also likes his head stroked and I cant find any faults with him.
When you pick him up ok he only likes this for a few minutes but I expect he has had a previous injury but all in all, he is a lovely lad and I will find him his own home with no other cats.

When I do him outside in the pen I have left the door open, he walks out then back in, he has not made any attempts to jump over the fence or leave.

As I have previously said, some cats can be different in another environment, ive had this before, maybe that's why.

All I can offer is a trial period, if he settles, all well, if not I will always have him back and find another home for him.

He has never bitten me nor gone to bite me, I can only say how he is with me, I don't know what he was like in his previous home but I do know he has a lot of love to give somebody.


----------



## Calvine

I have a lovely Romanian rescue cat (adopted via Scatchy on this site), and I _also _foster for a small local charity. These are the ways I prefer to 'donate' to charity, rather than give money which could be spent on anything. Look, for example, how national RSPCA squanders its millions. You feed a pregnant cat, barely more than a kitten herself, and watch her produce a healthy litter and make sure their tums are also full. 
My Romanian cat had been living on the streets so there was no paperwork, just a passport with his recent vaccinations altho I had the emsil address of the girl who had fostered him along with ten others. She still keeps in touch and asks about him.


----------



## Little Zooey

I feel duty bound to reply, seeing as it was my original post that set this all off. Perhaps I should have known better (sigh...)

I too have spent the best part of 35 years helping rescues in this country. I have home checked, advised on problem behaviour, gone out to collect rescues when we should have been going to bed. I didn't do it to be patted on the back. It was only ever for the animals. I gave up supporting the RSPCA when it was clear it had become one big killing machine. In one way they are only dealing with the excess number of animals we have in this country, but for goodness sake... be honest about it rather than hiding the killing under the adverts about how they found a pet in a horrendous state and restored it to health. Cat's Protection kind of gave up using me to home check when they figured out we had more cats than they did. At the local foster anyway... :wink:

I found Scatchy's FB page by accident when I was thinking about getting a wobbly kitten in honour of our cat who had recently died from a brain tumour. I had never come across foreign rescues before. The stories of hatred and abuse of animals is almost too much to bear. Yes, we get some in this country, but it is not a way of life, we have plenty of rescues to help out and there are many people willing to adopt.

Out there, a few good people are trying to put right all the evil that is done. What do you expect them to do? I seriously doubt that things will change, not in the short term anyway, but these people who work with caring vets put up with the most awful abuse themselves. Do you really want to extinguish the only light of hope and decency? Yes, there ARE a few fakes, but the vast majority are young ladies working up to 20 hours a day, spending their own money while relying on the support of their Facebook friends. Some send money, some send food, while others can only offer a kind word when they have had the most awful day. Kittens often thrown to packs of dogs - I've lost count of the number of three legged kittens looking for homes. There is one two legged boy I am following.

We have already adopted twice. Once from Scatchy, who I found to be very helpful, but totally overworked with her rescue work. No... she isn't good at replying to e-mails. I guess she would rather be saving lives instead. Our second kitten came direct from the rescuer and we are still in touch. She was totally honest about Bijou being well behaved, but not friendly. She has now turned into a total tart and her rescuer has been moved to tears by her progress.

We are getting another three rescues next week, not because I want to feel good about myself, but because an abuse case nearly broke my heart. A ten week old kitten found moaning in the long grass in a park. Cut all over, her lower lip detached, throat slit and both front legs broken. That first night I couldn't rage with some of the others, but I had to do something. I offered to pay for treatment and to adopt the kitten if it survived. Her rescuer carried her round like a baby for weeks, visiting the vet daily, happy over the progress and worried sick about the remaining problems. Chai has now recovered and instead of hating humans who tormented her, she is loving and trusting. She has a huge following on FB, people who have been inspired to do good things. She will be coming over with her two kitty friends and they will be treated with love and respect for the rest of their lives.

So do you think it would have been better if she had been PTS?


----------



## moggie14

Ang2 said:


> How can anyone who chooses to save the life of an animal be given such harsh words because of demographics? Its your heart that leads the way and you have no choice in which animal captures your heart! Frankly, its nobody's business but your own!
> 
> I wish we could save them all, but sadly we cant. Animals born in third world countries are treated like vermin and persecuted and tortured! There is no RSPCA or large enough charities to make a difference to the lives of these poor souls. Im sat looking at one of mine, who had his ears cut off and was set on fire! Don't any one of you dare to tell me that he doesn't deserve to be here!


Oh I'm so sorry this has upset you hun. Please don't feel anyone is getting at you, just discussing the subject.
In fact there have been a few good posts since yours as above.
My local rescue actually rehomes street dogs from Greece and Romania - as I mostly work in the cat section I don't know their full story but imagine they work together with a charity that brings them over. 
I would love to hear about your poor baby's history by PM Ang - I bet he is beautiful and happy now.
Please don't be upset xx


----------



## lorilu

Little Zooey said:


> I feel duty bound to reply, seeing as it was my original post that set this all off. Perhaps I should have known better (sigh...)
> 
> I too have spent the best part of 35 years helping rescues in this country. I have home checked, advised on problem behaviour, gone out to collect rescues when we should have been going to bed. I didn't do it to be patted on the back. It was only ever for the animals. I gave up supporting the RSPCA when it was clear it had become one big killing machine. In one way they are only dealing with the excess number of animals we have in this country, but for goodness sake... be honest about it rather than hiding the killing under the adverts about how they found a pet in a horrendous state and restored it to health. Cat's Protection kind of gave up using me to home check when they figured out we had more cats than they did. At the local foster anyway... :wink:
> 
> I found Scatchy's FB page by accident when I was thinking about getting a wobbly kitten in honour of our cat who had recently died from a brain tumour. I had never come across foreign rescues before. The stories of hatred and abuse of animals is almost too much to bear. Yes, we get some in this country, but it is not a way of life, we have plenty of rescues to help out and there are many people willing to adopt.
> 
> Out there, a few good people are trying to put right all the evil that is done. What do you expect them to do? I seriously doubt that things will change, not in the short term anyway, but these people who work with caring vets put up with the most awful abuse themselves. Do you really want to extinguish the only light of hope and decency? Yes, there ARE a few fakes, but the vast majority are young ladies working up to 20 hours a day, spending their own money while relying on the support of their Facebook friends. Some send money, some send food, while others can only offer a kind word when they have had the most awful day. Kittens often thrown to packs of dogs - I've lost count of the number of three legged kittens looking for homes. There is one two legged boy I am following.
> 
> We have already adopted twice. Once from Scatchy, who I found to be very helpful, but totally overworked with her rescue work. No... she isn't good at replying to e-mails. I guess she would rather be saving lives instead. Our second kitten came direct from the rescuer and we are still in touch. She was totally honest about Bijou being well behaved, but not friendly. She has now turned into a total tart and her rescuer has been moved to tears by her progress.
> 
> We are getting another three rescues next week, not because I want to feel good about myself, but because an abuse case nearly broke my heart. A ten week old kitten found moaning in the long grass in a park. Cut all over, her lower lip detached, throat slit and both front legs broken. That first night I couldn't rage with some of the others, but I had to do something. I offered to pay for treatment and to adopt the kitten if it survived. Her rescuer carried her round like a baby for weeks, visiting the vet daily, happy over the progress and worried sick about the remaining problems. *Chai has now recovered and instead of hating humans who tormented her, she is loving and trusting. She has a huge following on FB, people who have been inspired to do good things. She will be coming over with her two kitty friends and they will be treated with love and respect for the rest of their lives.
> 
> So do you think it would have been better if she had been PTS*?


Yes. I can't even imagine the suffering this kitten has had to go through just so someone could feel good about saving her. I do indeed think she should have been given mercy immediately upon being found.I think it is wrong to make a kitten suffer so much, _just in case _the outcome might be good.


----------



## KittyBimble

This may be a bit off topic but this thread reminds me of when I was watching 'My Cat From Hell' earlier and the bit where Jackson almost breaks down as he says 'a cat's life is worth something'. Heartbreaking.


----------



## lorilu

KittyBimble said:


> This may be a bit off topic but this thread reminds me of when I was watching 'My Cat From Hell' earlier and the bit where Jackson almost breaks down as he says 'a cat's life is worth something'. Heartbreaking.


A cat's life is worth something. But, in my opinion, saving a life is not worth putting a kitten through so much suffering, to save her.


----------



## Little Zooey

It is upsetting though and it's only by a handful of people acting on their gut reaction that anything gets done. Scatchy once said adopting from abroad was a "niche market" and I think she is right. The numbers are so few that they really aren't going to make a difference. Just like the ex-battery hens that we take on though... it makes all the difference in the world for those few chickens.

Imagine the rescues in this country trying to work against a tide of hatred. I've actually seen the photographs of dogs who were in the safety of a rescue, AFTER the Romanian dog catchers got in. The government pays per head you see, so they took a lot of heads away with them. Just for the sport of it though, they left about 60 dead dogs behind and many of those were already being prepared for new homes in the UK. Can you imagine this the other way around?

There are no adopters out there and that is why the gentle souls are trying to cope with 60 cats here, 120 dogs there. What else can they do, but try and find a safe haven in another country? The girl who rescued and cared for our Chai loves her with all her heart, but she knows it isn't safe for her to stay. Next Tuesday it will break her heart again to put her three "little monkeys" on the transport here, but she knows it will be their only chance of a life.

Personally speaking, I have already been given dozens and dozens of videos and hundreds of photographs of our kittens, along with reports of their vet visits and photographic proof of their blood tests. I hope to return the compliment by keeping this caring girl updated with the kittens' progress as they grow up.


----------



## Little Zooey

lorilu said:


> Yes. I can't even imagine the suffering this kitten has had to go through just so someone could feel good about saving her. I do indeed think she should have been given mercy immediately upon being found.I think it is wrong to make a kitten suffer so much, _just in case _the outcome might be good.


Would you like to see the video of Chai in the hours after her surgery? She had to eat on her knees, but eat she did. Like a little horse! Three days later she was playing with a tinkly ball with her little legs in splints made from lolly sticks. She has turned into the most confident little cat with hopefully a long life ahead of her. She will never be short of food, or veterinary care, or toys, or friends. Or love.

Let me ask you a question. I don't know any of your cats, but let's say there is the most unfortunate accident at home and one of your pets ends up with two broken legs. The vet is hopeful of a good outcome, but yes... some pain has to be endured. Some recovery from a general anaesthetic. Poor appetite for a few days. Are you really saying you think as suffering is involved, then you would have your own pet PTS? It's suffering without hope that should be stopped. We need to weigh up the outcome, the length of life left with no or some disabilities. I'm disabled myself. I used to be a dancer at international standard. Now I am in constant pain, but I still have quality of life. I thought that was the name of the game...


----------



## lorilu

I see your point of view and respect it.

<edit> that was written toward your first post.

For your second..I don't think the scenarios are comparable. My cats are already here, members of the family. It's not the same thing.

No I don't want to see videos. I am not charmed or inspired by seeing animals suffer, or seeing them overcome suffering. I am glad Chai is going to have a nice life, but I do not think it would have been a tragedy had she been put out of her misery when she was found. There would be another, just as special, for you to rescue. I don't mean she should be killed NOW. What I mean is, if she had been given mercy then, you never would have known her, so not known the loss of her. There would have been another, just as needy, just as special, for you to rescue instead.

I just don't know...the suffering of animals...you can't compare it to humans either. Humans have logic, reason. Animals act on instinct. I'm glad she has survived and is a happy girl. But I think it would have been okay for her to have been euthanized when she was found.


----------



## Little Zooey

She wanted to live Lorilu. It was clear to see on her face. Maybe it's a good thing that we never know the monster who hurt her in the first place. She was found by a caring soul who rushed to her aunt to borrow money to take her to the vet. She was then handed to my wonderful Romanian friend for her recovery and future care.

Her story has affected a lot of people in a positive way. I'd like to think that caring and compassion has spread a little further. Yes, she is now a star, but we are not adopting her for that. My friend knows the lengths we go to in order to give our pets the best possible life. There are worse cases and you don't have to look too far to find them. Where do you draw the line and say this person is doing it to make themselves look good? Or are they all just kind people who see hurt and want to make things better?

I'm too soft. I rescue ants and worms and I'm the only one at work who will pick up wasps and carry them outside where they will be safe. I used to rescue tatty old teddy bears off eBay and put them back together. We are getting to the difficult end of our lives and weren't going to take any more animals. However, Chai's story touched us both, but then we couldn't separate her from her two little friends, both found as strays. So we are having three more rescues that we wouldn't otherwise have had. I don't see that could ever be a bad thing...


----------



## MinkyMadam

I don't want to get involved in this debate other than to say a massive thank you to all those who are involved in the rescue of cats and kittens, whether they happened to be born on UK soil or otherwise. Your compassion and strength makes the world a better place, in my humble opinion. So please keep doing what you're doing for the benefit of our feline friends everywhere. X


----------



## lorilu

Little Zooey said:


> She wanted to live Lorilu. It was clear to see on her face. ..


I believe you 



> We are getting to the difficult end of our lives and weren't going to take any more animals. However, Chai's story touched us both, but then we couldn't separate her from her two little friends, both found as strays. So we are having three more rescues that we wouldn't otherwise have had. I don't see that could ever be a bad thing.


This just confuses me. What do you mean "end of your lives"?. You don't think you will outlive three kittens, and yet you've taken them on anyway? A whole other issue of course, for another thread, but...I can't agree with doing that either.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Ang2 said:


> Sorry but everyone has their own opinion. I paid for my dog's travel to the UK with my own money and that's what I chose to spend it on. And Im sorry, but he would not have benefited form a 'good death' ! And if you, yourself, don't donate money to 'a good death' in third world countries, and welfare/education, then why ask anyone else to? So those of you that have spent jack sh*t on neither - who are you to advise ME!
> 
> Oh, and by the way, I do plenty for rescue in this country. I don't discriminate! I would help any animal in need, wherever it is.


Yes, everyone has their own opinion and that is mine. Take it or leave it.

I was not offering you any advice - if you read my post.

You have no idea what I donate money to, so please don't make assumptions.

I saw a picture of a dog on facebook, that was so badly injured, having been set alight, that practically it's entire body was covered in burns. The rescue are treating and rehabilitating this dog, but she is in a lot of pain and is on constant pain relief. She faces long, protracted and painful treatment. She may well have mental scars. Personally, I think the kindest thing would have been to euthanize this dog straight away. I would not wish that on my worst enemy TBH. I can't imagine the pain that animal is enduring. Pictures of her may well convince people to donate to the cause, but at what cost to that dog?


----------



## Paddypaws

I avoided reading this thread when I first saw it as i worried it might open a can of worms, and it has.
It reminds me of a bitter online debate i once read between 3 rescue parties....one dealing with main stream cases, one with ferals and one with Diabetic cats. Each group felt strongly that the other was 'wasting resources' or time in their work with their chosen group. very sad.
Why rescue from abroad, or a feral cat, or a diabetic? i think we do it to try and make a difference, to make some tiny effort to stem the tide of unwanted abused or ill cats. 
I don't think it matters _what_ you do, but do beg people to do SOMETHING. If you sit back and take too long trying to find the perfect use for your resources or donations, then the chances are that you will end up doing nothing.


----------



## lorilu

I think it has been a very interesting, enlightening discussion. While I haven't changed my mind or feelings, I have been given much to think about from other points of view. 

I think it is a very good thread.


----------



## huckybuck

I'm really sorry if this thread has caused any upset, it genuinely was never my intention to provoke. I had no idea as to the reasons why we were adopting animals from other countries rescues (when we have animals here waiting for homes) so for me this has been enlightening. 

Especially the realisation that the attitude towards animals is very different between countries and cultures. I was aware of this but hadn't considered it with regards to adopting.

I do believe an animal wherever it is is worth helping.


----------



## Little Zooey

lorilu said:


> I believe you
> 
> This just confuses me. What do you mean "end of your lives"?. You don't think you will outlive three kittens, and yet you've taken them on anyway? A whole other issue of course, for another thread, but...I can't agree with doing that either.


Sorry, I should have worded that better, although I did say "difficult end" meaning we both get aches and pains associated with getting older. Don't forget that we do have over 30 animals, so a "round" for us can take up to three hours. Cats, ferrets, llamas, pig and chickens. Weekends we are doing something for the animals virtually all day. I thought you would pick up the fact that I said I still work and have another ten years to go. We should still be around for all the kittens I hope


----------



## lorilu

Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Sherylina

To me a cat who needs help is a cat who needs help. Countries are nothing more than political boundaries put in place by humans, why should a cat suffer because of something humans have made?

Yes there are plenty of animals in the UK that need help and I am not for one minute saying we should stop helping animals in the UK but I have nothing against helping cats who are suffering and living abroad and i can't understand why others would.


----------



## Calvine

Sherylina said:


> To me a cat who needs help is a cat who needs help. Countries are nothing more than political boundaries put in place by humans, why should a cat suffer because of something humans have made?
> 
> Yes there are plenty of animals in the UK that need help and I am not for one minute saying we should stop helping animals in the UK but I have nothing against helping cats who are suffering and living abroad and i can't understand why others would.


Sherylina...agree, just because you've helped a cat from Romania does not mean you won't adopt or foster a needy UK animal...


----------



## Pandorawarlord

No need to apologize for starting this thread Huckybuck as I was going to as soon as my computer was fixed.
It appears a growing number of people are being drawn into bad situations after offering and giving great homes to pets from abroad. Please keep all info, e-mails, pictures, phone numbers, names and write down transport vehicle registrations, infact keep everything. Should you then have a problem which the rescue chooses to ignore you have the paperwork to go to:-
The Charities Commission
Trading Standards ( re non charities )
Police (if need be )
RSPCA ( who suppose to maintain AW Bill )
Defra
Don't let those who use animals for financial gain and self gratification win


----------



## Gillywilly

Just wondered if anyone has seen the " cat sale" on Facebook from a pedigree rescue?
All cats reduced as a bank holiday special......to make room to bring in cats from Quatar !
So these cats are money making machines and can be reduced in price and on sale like a bloody item you would buy from a supermarket !

That is so wrong !
The said charity , actually isn't even registered as a charity , no charity number !

No cats are even kept at this so called rescue, they are all in foster homes , so how come she is always asking for insulation and heating donations for the "rescue" . The only cats there are here own.
This is another person making herself look good but only in it for the money and funding her lifestyle . Full of bullshit and lies !
It costs them nothing to being these cats in as I recall , but was asking for anyone in that place on holiday , to bring back cats for her , to stick in a foster home ,then charge £200 for them. Not forgetting , she pays out NOTHING on these cats . It's all donation related, right down to transport , food and vet bills. 
No donations, no vet ! 
That's when she can be bothered or get round to paying the bill. Yes I know this for a fact too ! 

So, it's right bringing in cats from other countries and putting UK cats "on sale " 


This is just wrong in so many respects !!!


----------



## catcoonz

To be fair, and I don't know this rescue being talked about, but many rescue's have foster homes, its the only way to rescue many cats.

As for donations, foster homes also need those as it is the rescue who pays for all the food, litter, treatments etc that any cat needs.

As for a registered number, well I don't have one but I do have rescue cats with me, both Treacle and UK cats/kittens.


----------



## Gillywilly

The point is, if there are no,cats at this rescue, why is she asking for donations for heating and insulation costs ?
There are no cats there !
So, it's like me going,on Facebook and saying can someone pay my gas and electric bills as my cats are getting cold in the winter months !

It's fraud to start with as well as lies .

It's ok, also to have cats on sale,for a bank holiday to,bring cats in from Quatar too ?
This is just bordering on the ridiculous and downright wrong ! 

It's like get rid of the UK cats ASAP as we need more from abroad to keep us in our fabulous lifestyle and sports cars running .
A fraudulent solicitor as well . Bloody hell why can't people see through all this fraudulent activity ?
No, it's wrong !
You don't put UK cats "on sale" to bring in from other countries !!

So, no rescue lets their cats see a vet until,the amount raised is enough to pay the vet ? 
This one doesn't . The cat cannot see a vet under any circumstances until there is enough in the "donation pot" 
I have personally known 3 cats die there because there wasn't enough money in the pot for treatment!
Yes, I called the RSPCA , as usual they did sod all or were too late to help and more than likely wouldn't have done either .
It was dental treatment needed and the cats all died through bad teeth and poison in their systems !


----------



## Pandorawarlord

CC you don't have to worry about not having a registered number because you are not pretending to be an official charity, you do what you can to help many kitties :thumbup:

GW I am aware of who you are talking about but it is down to ALL those who have had the misfortune to have had dealings with the so called rescue to provide evidence as certain bodies need more than one or two people complaining before they can get to a place off action


----------



## Ang2

So, whats the name of the rescue and where is it?


----------



## Gillywilly

Do ypu have access to Facebook , its on there for everyone to see !
Cat sale, all reduced for this weekend .
Check out pedigree rescues on there .
Only it's not really a rescue , it's just masquerades as one .


----------



## catcoonz

Can you put a link on here as im not great with fb, or pm me the link.


----------



## Gillywilly

Chapelhouse Persian & Pedigree Cat Rescue
4 hours ago
AVAILABLE TO ADOPT. REDUCED ADOPTION FEES (NEGOTIABLE) TIL END 26/8 ONLY**

JEEVES - MALE - AGED 1 YEAR! - HAMPSHIRE, UK (GU35)

Stunning chinchilla boy, only just past a kitten - 13 months old. How sad he needs a new home so young. Here is... See More (4 photos)

16 SharesShare
92 people like this.
View 10 more comments

Chapelhouse Persian & Pedigree Cat Rescue Absolutely Linda Hornberger, there are more Persians in USA and very cute. I think that there must be thousands every week needing homes in USA. Kathleen Oldfield if you need names of rescues, we know a few!
about an hour ago · 3

Lesley Coyne Fantastic - good luck Jeeves x
about an hour ago · 1

Chapelhouse Persian & Pedigree Cat Rescue
4 hours ago
AVAILABLE TO ADOPT. REDUCED ADOPTION FEES (NEGOTIABLE) TIL END 26/8 ONLY**

MATTY - MALE - 8-10 YEARS - CHESTERFIELD, DERBYSHIRE, UK

This lovely beast, with his sticky-out tongue, (does he ever put that tongue in?) has only recently been r... See More (7 photos)

1 ShareShare
54 people like this.

Christine Bradder Have you any rescues that are 100% with bouncy dogs....I have a 2 year old German Shepherd along with an Oriental spayed female...the dog chews and torments the cat but they do love each other and sleep together on my bed or in the dogs bed....thankyou....
4 hours ago

Louise Sarah Baker I love him
4 hours ago · 1

Chapelhouse Persian & Pedigree Cat Rescue
5 hours ago
**PERSIAN CROSS CAT FROM QATAR - AVAILABLE TO ADOPT. REDUCED ADOPTION FEES (NEGOTIABLE) TIL END 26/8 ONLY**

MONTI - MALE - 2 YEARS

Ready to come from Qatar to UK now. Details below:
... See More

2 SharesShare
38 people like this.

Chapelhouse Persian & Pedigree Cat Rescue
10 hours ago · Edited
**CAT TO ADOPT. REDUCED ADOPTION FEES TIL END 26/8 ONLY**

There's a few more pages like this

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Chap...-Cat-Rescue/277177968052?hc_location=timeline


----------



## catcoonz

Have I read this right?
Adoption fees £175 per cat.

You have to email pics of family and home, why? is there no home checking done, anybody can easily send pics of somebody else's home.

Also the reservation fee has to be paid, if you are refused it is refunded, if accepted it becomes the adoption fee.

I am very confused.


----------



## Gillywilly

Ok, 
No home checks are done physically ( I had a cat from her a few years back, someone took her sister and left her as she still needed vet treatment , then never ask about her , so I took her . She was 5 and I lost her at just under 10 to liver cancer, another heartbreak !)
She never even rung my vet even though I gave her all his details. 
Her cats vary in price, she has them on her website too in the "shop"! 
The younger the. At the higher the fee.
Cheapest is around £150- £175.

Ypu pay upfront , if you change your mind or it doesn't work out, YOU DO NOT GET YOUR MONEY BACK ( know this for a fact as it happened to someone I know, she fostered a cat , decided to keep him and paid for him, he then started to be aggressive to her other cats and she reluctantly had to let him be rehomed through the rescue . She did not get her money back , the person who adopted him paid the same price! Therefore she got paid twice for this cat !! ) this often happens as she isn't truthful about the cats , saying they get on with others when they don't , this ensures she sometimes gets the adoption fee two or three times for the same cat !... One cat in that case can bring her in £350- £400 ) !
Once you have the cat , that's it , you don't hear from her again unless ypu contact her ! Then she very rarely bothers to reply .
It's all a money making concern to fund her lifestyle .


----------



## Alisonfoy

£175? Wow… I had no idea it cost so much to adopt a cat!



catcoonz said:


> Have I read this right?
> Adoption fees £175 per cat.


----------



## Gillywilly

A lot are £200- £ 250 ! 
Depends on how good a pedigree and age they are !


----------



## catcoonz

I struggle to get £50 adoption fee, the costs of vaccines, microchip, and neutering is far greater than the adoption.
Each of my rescue's also leave with a little pack of food, toys and a small blanket to help them settle in.

I think it is important to offer advise to the new owners, it is after all for the cat or kittens sake.


----------



## catcoonz

Gillywilly said:


> A lot are £200- £ 250 !
> Depends on how good a pedigree and age they are !


Same price as byb's then.

What concerns me aswell is they are not interested in pedigree paperwork, now when I had a pedigree in I spent weeks tracing a breeder, unfortunately the breeder wasn't able to take the cat back so agreed I could rehome, I sent the breeder neutering confirmation via photo's and a vet letter, then rehomed.

I would hate to see any of my cats in rescue.


----------



## Gillywilly

I got nothing with Bungly who I got from her .
Think I got a vaccination card and that was it .
She was adorable and glad I had her , she cost me £150 and that was about 7-8 years ago .
She had a polyp removed from her ear ( so I was told, I know believe it was a tumour !) she had to have her ear off and sorted out and then stitched back on , so think she was deaf in that ear and it wasn't completely inline with her other one .
She was so sweet and affectionate. Unfortunately at 9 years old , she for liver cancer and I lost her 6 months later . She was 5 when I got her .
This rescue never once ask how she was or cared when I told her she had cancer and still never bothered to keep in touch .
I cried that much I couldnt even drive home for an hour .


----------



## catcoonz

Hugs xx

At least she had a lovely home with you.

Are things more settled in your home without Treacle now?


----------



## huckybuck

Just looked at chapel house and heartbroken to read this:
Re-posting BRIAN from Wiltshire, SN9, as he has only ONE WEEK to find a home now. Then he's on the streets with his little bag. : (

But then I found a shopping cart
Am I right in thinking if I want to get rid of my cat I just have to email and pay a fee???????
Chapelhouse Persian Rescue Online Shop - Chapelhouse Persian Rescue

Please God I've read this wrong.


----------



## Polski

huckybuck said:


> Please God I've read this wrong.


I don't think you have! "add to cart" :cursing:


----------



## Gillywilly

No , you read it right.
This woman is heartless and because of my dealings with her she will never have any contact with me now .
She really is the worst in rescue and I use that term rescue loosely !

I wish I could take Brian , he is gorgeous.
Don't know where all the cats she is getting are coming from except the Quatar ones !

The cats are just commodities to her , hence her " shop "


----------



## Ang2

So, if this is a rescue, why will Brian end up on the streets?


----------



## catcoonz

Wiltshire is next over from me so not a million miles away, been thinking about Brian but have a lot of questions running through my head about him.

Ang2, hit the nail on the head, if a rescue why will he be on the streets in 2 weeks.


----------



## Aubrie30

I'm in Wiltshire but I'm going on holiday tomorrow until Saturday and then my kitten is arriving.

I don't want anything bad to happen to Brian


----------



## StormyThai

Gillywilly said:


> Ok,
> No home checks are done physically ( I had a cat from her a few years back, someone took her sister and left her as she still needed vet treatment , then never ask about her , so I took her . She was 5 and I lost her at just under 10 to liver cancer, another heartbreak !)
> She never even rung my vet even though I gave her all his details.
> Her cats vary in price, she has them on her website too in the "shop"!
> The younger the. At the higher the fee.
> Cheapest is around £150- £175.
> 
> Ypu pay upfront , if you change your mind or it doesn't work out, YOU DO NOT GET YOUR MONEY BACK ( know this for a fact as it happened to someone I know, she fostered a cat , decided to keep him and paid for him, he then started to be aggressive to her other cats and she reluctantly had to let him be rehomed through the rescue . *She did not get her money back , the person who adopted him paid the same price! * Therefore she got paid twice for this cat !! ) this often happens as she isn't truthful about the cats , saying they get on with others when they don't , this ensures she sometimes gets the adoption fee two or three times for the same cat !... One cat in that case can bring her in £350- £400 ) !
> Once you have the cat , that's it , you don't hear from her again unless ypu contact her ! Then she very rarely bothers to reply .
> It's all a money making concern to fund her lifestyle .


I just thought that I would point out that many legit rescues will run this way too (the bit in bold, not the rest). Why would a rescue refund the adoption fee if something does not work out?
The funds for the cats should go back into the rescue (again not saying this is actually the case here as I don't know) and there is no way I would ask for a refund if things did not work out...this is not a pair of faulty shoes here, this is a living animal and to state any rescue for this comes across as sour grapes IME

The rest sounds god awful and is enough on it's own :nonod:


----------



## moggie14

huckybuck said:


> Just looked at chapel house and heartbroken to read this:
> Re-posting BRIAN from Wiltshire, SN9, as he has only ONE WEEK to find a home now. Then he's on the streets with his little bag. : (
> 
> But then I found a shopping cart
> Am I right in thinking if I want to get rid of my cat I just have to email and pay a fee???????
> Chapelhouse Persian Rescue Online Shop - Chapelhouse Persian Rescue
> 
> Please God I've read this wrong.


Bloody hell is this website for real?? 
I'm truly shocked. A website selling cats that talks about 'out of stock' and 'baskets' - surely this cannot go on?? :001_unsure:


----------



## Alisonfoy

I've just visited Chapelhouse Persian & Pedigree Cat Rescue FB page and read what has been posted.

I would urge people to make their thoughts clear on the threads on the FB page.

"BRIAN from Wiltshire, SN9, as he has only ONE WEEK to find a home now. Then he's on the streets with his little bag. : ("

Rescue indeed!!!! This is just wrong. Shocking on so many levels&#8230;.


----------



## catcoonz

I see Brian has been reserved, so does that mean the "rescue" gets adoption fees for doing nothing?


----------



## moggie14

catcoonz said:


> I see Brian has been reserved, so does that mean the "rescue" gets adoption fees for doing nothing?


If he is home from home then yes, that's how I understand it - the rescue get the adoption fee for simply putting the two parties in touch I think?! 

I just tried to view the Facebook page and strangely (or not haha!) it's not working


----------



## GingerNinja

I couldn't see the fb page either but am appalled by the website! 

Just the language used has me on edge, almost like blackmail... donate or the cat gets it! 

I also noticed that the owner never uses her name either. 

Did anyone else look at the round the world challenge thingy? Looking for pledges up to £100k for it to go ahead.

Can we not report this somewhere? Trading Standards? :sneaky2:


----------



## moggie14

I hope nobody minds, but I'm going to start a thread about this website in the Cat Chat forum.
I'd like to get more views on the subject and also not detract from the original subject of this thread


----------



## Alisonfoy

FB page is still up. Type "Chapelhouse Persian & Pedigree Cat Rescue" into the search box


----------



## Gillywilly

I can tell you the rescue managers name is Cheryl Ann Jenkins.
She also seems to have ties with Oxford or has done in the past Catcoonz.
She always seem to live in old converted chapels. This is the third one I have known her live in .

She also threatens you with her " solicitor" if you say anything bad about her or the rescue . Her " solicitor " is called Susanne Markham ....and is Not a real solicitor as I have checked her put with the law society and she isn't registered and isn't even a UK citizen ,she is an American.
Her threats are meaningless , wish I had known this a year back !


----------



## catcoonz

Hang on, Why does Brian only have a week to find a home, he was reserved yesterday?


----------



## Gillywilly

Think everyone is on the cat chat thread now " shocking website " 

Can't understand it, bet she took the adoption money though and they won't get it back !


----------



## Paddypaws

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Chapelhouse-Persian-Pedigree-Cat-Rescue/277177968052
I don't actually like to re-open old wounds, and truthfully do not understand exactly the truth behind this rescue, but this just popped up on my FB page.
I don't know what to think.


----------



## moggie14

Just had a look at your link PP. Last time I searched on FB for this 'rescue' it had disappeared - probably a few weeks ago. After a short look I still do not like this one bit


----------



## Gillywilly

It's all iffy at this so,called rescue ! 
She is also registered as a vet herself !!!????
That means money goes to her direct !
Half the time the cats don't get seen and Never get seen till they have every penny of donations in for it.
When they can't rehome cats ,they pass them on to other rescues !
Yes, I know this for a fact .


A cat can suffer there till they have every penny in for the vet care .
When I once ask why they didn't have an account I never got any response .

She changes vets as often as I change my underwear as I don't think even the vets trust or like her .
It's all one big con and the supposed solicitor Suzanne Markham has also gone off the radar after pretending to be a solicitor when she most definately isn't !


----------



## huckybuck

I finally had a response from fake britain asking to contact them re said rescue.

I've had a lot on my plate at the moment and just haven't the time to go into detail about the whole CPR situation so haven't as yet responded but I wondered if anyone would be happy to take this up.

This is the email I received:

"Apologies for the late response, we have been in between series for the last couple of months, but are starting up Series 7 of Fake Britain.

I'm really keen to hear more about Chapelhouse Persian Rescue and was wondering whether you could send me more details on my personal email address - [email protected]. ​Please do leave contact details, so I can get in touch with you as well."


----------



## catcoonz

HB, if you don't have time, it appears GW has inside information regarding this rescue, maybe she would have time to help you with the investigation.


----------



## moggie14

I agree with CC, GW and Pandorawalord definitely have more of an insight into this establishment, I hope they can help you out


----------



## Gillywilly

Is there anyway we can obtain a copy of the original thread about this as all info and screenshots were in that thread .
Please can anyone help retrieve it ?

Me and Pandorawarlord both requested a copy from someone called Mark that was was supposed to contact us with a copy and months along heard nothng !

It seems all the admin took it off because of this Julie who,was sticking up,for the rescue and it disappeared.
So can't do anything until one if the admin gets off their backsides and finds it.

It seems they don't really care about rogue rescues on here .


----------



## catcoonz

GW, I think only mods can retrieve the thread, as they removed it.


----------



## Gillywilly

Well a mod can get off their bum and go,find it !
Thats got all info from everyone on it and screenshots with all the discrepancies .

So someone can contact a mod and tell them as i dont seem to get anywhere with them and after asking for the copy was still ignored !
Shows how much they care !!

If they cared and had any decency they would have sent us the thread copy then, but obviously don't care and can't be bothered.
What else do they do !?

I have cats to sort out so can't do anything without this copy now anyway.

Either the person who shut the thread down has connections to this rescue or just can't be bothered to stand up,for rogue rescues.
One complaint and yet thousands of info on there which you had no,right to take off in the first place as still the corruption goes on and on !

A big thanks for the cats stuck in this situation...not !,


----------



## Jonescat

Good manners cost nothing but win everything.


----------



## Paddypaws

Gillywilly, while I am sure your heart is in the right place I am afraid that your manner and approach may well alienate those who you are asking for help.
Our mods do a great job on a busy forum and I don't think you will win any friends by suggesting they are corrupt or in cahoots with a dodgy rescue.


----------



## Gillywilly

Well, why after contacting them including this Mark I have never yet had a reply .
All I wanted was a copy of the thread ,so why is that so hard !
Anyone with any decency would at least reply !


No wonder I have a short fuse on here .
I ask politely and just got ignored .

This was months ago now and yet nobody would help due to being "scared" of repercussions from someone called Julie ( who was probably the rescue owner Using a new name as that's another thing she does ! 

What else can I do when the mods including Mark won't help or even reply !

.

It's the poor cats at this place I feel,sorry for , yet, no mod will give the thread back or just email,me it !
So,Therefore the cats continue to suffer , and I thought that was what we are all against !!


It's pointless me being on here as nobody is prepared to help yet you don't mind having a go at me for getting fed up !

How do you get blood from a stone ??.


----------



## Erenya

You'll probably find that most of the mods here are volunteers who have lives, families, jobs, pets and 1000 other things that they also have to focus on. Errors happen and in all likelihood something has just been missed or accidentally forgotten. This 'Mark' may no longer even be a moderator on this forum.

Also, in this litigious culture that we live in, if a thread is closed because of anything even remotely approaching verbal abuse, threatening behavior or defamation, it's not just a simple case of the mods reopening it, they will need to be very very cautious.

You say you have a short fuse and there really is nothing wrong with being passionate about a cause, but your attitude on these threads is starting to come very close to alienating the people who would be your support in this cause.

Maybe you could send a *polite* message to the mods once again requesting the information, stating that the information has already been requested once and now a television show would like to investigate this rescue. This might bring about more of a response than publicly abusing and accusing the mods on a thread.


----------



## Nagini

mark from what i understand is the owner of the forum , i would think he's very busy along with the moderators , they do have lives outside the forum.


----------



## Gillywilly

I run a sanctuary too and am sick of asking the same question to the same people and getting nowhere .
I also haven't got time to,sit on here all day keep asking mods for the thread to be emailed to me .

I won't be coming back on here as me and loads of others put everything into that thread only for it to be closed and won't even send it to me .

A lot of people have left here because of this .
Maybe the person who had the email from the TV company will have more luck contacting a mod than I have done .

I have to go off here as I have meds to give , grooming etc etc. housework etc etc.
We all lead busy lives and when nobody can just send you an email,it's just wasting my precious time too


----------



## Nagini

Gillywilly said:


> I run a sanctuary too and am sick of asking the same question to the same people and getting nowhere .
> I also haven't got time to,sit on here all day keep asking mods for the thread to be emailed to me .
> 
> I won't be coming back on here as me and loads of others put everything into that thread only for it to be closed and won't even send it to me .
> 
> A lot of people have left here because of this .
> Maybe the person who had the email from the TV company will have more luck contacting a mod than I have done .
> 
> I have to go off here as I have meds to give , grooming etc etc. housework etc etc.
> We all lead busy lives and when nobody can just send you an email,it's just wasting my precious time too


maybe the mods haven't got permissions to just do things like that willy nilly if that was the case every member whose had a problem here, had a thread closed or removed would be asking to do the same , just makes a bigger work load. i don't know what the thread was about i'm just trying to see it from all angles!


----------



## rox666

GW you must be one of the most rude and obnoxious people I have come across on forums for a long time. The Julie you are referring to (I think the user name was julie100k or similar) made some valid comments and had posted on here regularly prior to the thread in question. I see no evidence at all that links her to this rescue. Perhaps if you spent less time writing pointless ranting posts that seem to have no purpose other than to complain and be generally nasty about other people you would have more time to gather evidence against this rescue.

Cats continue to suffer because you can't find one old thread on one forum and so called lazy mods, who, by the way do have lives and volunteer to do this thankless task, haven't jumped to your request?! Bulls***!


----------



## LizzieandLoca

I contributed heavily to the thread that was closed. Whilst it was frustrating to lose everything, I have to agree that a number of the posts, rather than reporting facts, descended into out and out personal attacks on people by name (including ridiculous comments on the type of car they drive, expensive fridges owned by associates etc) which wasn't at all helpful and if anything completely jeopardised and undermined any valid points/ evidence we had found. I completely understand why the thread was closed and there is no point throwing toys out of the pram now. 

GW you make it sound like you've asked on a number of occasions for a copy of the thread but in your initial post you said you asked once and didn't receive a reply. Which is it? You seem to be incapable of writing anything other than inflammatory, vitriolic posts on these forums and, with respect, that attitude will get you precisely nowhere. It serves merely to alienate people from you. There are ways and means of speaking to people and your constant streams of anger do not help in the slightest. 

For what it's worth I still have all of the screenshots I took and posted in the closed thread. Whilst I don't have a spare minute to get in contact and deal with the TV company I am happy to forward on all of the evidence I have to anyone who wants it.


----------



## moggie14

LizzieandLoca said:


> I contributed heavily to the thread that was closed. Whilst it was frustrating to lose everything, I have to agree that a number of the posts, rather than reporting facts, descended into out and out personal attacks on people by name (including ridiculous comments on the type of car they drive, expensive fridges owned by associates etc) which wasn't at all helpful and if anything completely jeopardised and undermined any valid points/ evidence we had found. I completely understand why the thread was closed and there is no point throwing toys out of the pram now.
> 
> GW you make it sound like you've asked on a number of occasions for a copy of the thread but in your initial post you said you asked once and didn't receive a reply. Which is it? You seem to be incapable of writing anything other than inflammatory, vitriolic posts on these forums and, with respect, that attitude will get you precisely nowhere. It serves merely to alienate people from you. There are ways and means of speaking to people and your constant streams of anger do not help in the slightest.
> 
> For what it's worth I still have all of the screenshots I took and posted in the closed thread. Whilst I don't have a spare minute to get in contact and deal with the TV company I am happy to forward on all of the evidence I have to anyone who wants it.


^^^ This exactly. I feel the same


----------



## lymorelynn

Gillywilly said:


> Well, why after contacting them including this Mark I have never yet had a reply .
> All I wanted was a copy of the thread ,so why is that so hard !
> Anyone with any decency would at least reply !
> 
> No wonder I have a short fuse on here .
> I ask politely and just got ignored .
> 
> This was months ago now and yet nobody would help due to being "scared" of repercussions from someone called Julie ( who was probably the rescue owner Using a new name as that's another thing she does !
> 
> What else can I do when the mods including Mark won't help or even reply !
> 
> .
> 
> It's the poor cats at this place I feel,sorry for , yet, no mod will give the thread back or just email,me it !
> So,Therefore the cats continue to suffer , and I thought that was what we are all against !!
> 
> It's pointless me being on here as nobody is prepared to help yet you don't mind having a go at me for getting fed up !
> 
> How do you get blood from a stone ??.


I have given you a reply and explained why the thread was removed. If Mark has been too busy to respond I can only apologise but moderators cannot just return the thread or email it to you - it will have to come from admin


----------



## Gillywilly

Lots of rude posts on here too !

Tell you what , forward them on to the person who has put the email,on here or the actual email if you have any evidence.

I am leaving here for good now as every time I try and help,someone else makes nasty comments because I actually care and TRY to do something !


So, forward all evidence to the email asking for it.

I ask again for the thread to be sent to me and again after that .
No decency to reply .

I rather get off my backside and help,cats and do something and believe me with losing two cats and my brother this year on top of finding out I have deteriating health A diabetic cat and bloody numerous other problems , I just get on with it .

So call me all you like as I won't be back to,see it .

Meet me and live in my shoes and see what a **** year this has been and ask if you could cope , that includes organizing a funeral only recently and sorting out a hoarders house and clearing it several days a week on top of everything else.
I am no spring chicken and almost 60 .

So , think how you would feel and cope !!!!

Cheers for good


----------



## Laurac

Lurcherlad said:


> For me, the money spent on transporting these cats abroad would be better spent on a neutering, welfare and education programme to reduce the number of cats in these places and to change the attitude of the people who have no compassion for animals (or humans in some cases).
> 
> Given the enormity of the problem, I still think that humane euthanasia is a more viable option than giving a very few lucky cats a good life, in a foreign country that is already awash with unwanted animals of it's own, at the expense of the thousands left on the streets to face starvation, neglect and torture.
> 
> It's an unpopular concept I know, but a good death is far better than an horrendous life IMO.


Couldn't agree more. As is often quoted - there are worse things in life than death.


----------



## Simons cats

To bring this thread back to topic. I have always been against adopting from abroad because there are cats here that need saving first. Saying that, I have started to consider recently as not happy with my local rescues. 

I thought about getting a third cat when we moved here 3 years ago and were turned down as we refused to get a cat flap. I prefer my cats not to be out when I'm not here and I prefer them in overnight. I was told I wasn't a suitable owner. They didn't even come to see my house, just having a cat flap was enough to be told no.

The 2nd charity I went to allowed me to adopt a cat that was so terrified of other cats that she urinated everywhere for the 5 months that I had her. No home visit was done, they just wanted her out of the building. She obviously hadn't been tested her with other cats and it was an awful situation for her to be with two other cats that just wanted to be here best friend. In the end they took her back as they had a suitable home but it left me devastated and a complete failure. I gave up on having a third cat.

I recently found myself single and as I have a three bed house with two spare rooms, I thought the answer was to foster. 

I'd followed the third charity for a while and had donated financially to them, so I was known. I saw a cat that was due to be on the streets within 24 hours as they had no pens and the owners wanted rid. As I have two spare rooms, my house is in a quiet cul-de-sac and my house is spotless, yet when the woman brought the foster cat over I felt uncomfortable with her as she appeared to be "judging" me. She said some really obvious things to me about cat care but it was like she was implying I wasn't able to look after a cat - well I'm sorry, try and find two cats that are better looked after and loved then my two and then give me some advice, I was chuffed to be helping the cat and I posted pics of the cat on their facebook page of how he settled and within 24 hours one of my friends had started the wheels in motion to adopt him, if I'd had 24 more hours with him, I would have adopted him as he was perfect. However on day 3 the cat developed some sneezing and I reported this, the charity weren't that helpful and didn't want to delay the adoption. They took him to the vets and they said it might be early stages of cat flu or it might just be a reaction to his jabs. The rehoming officer kept tell me I should keep him but I wasn't willing to do that to my colleague as she had "seen him first", I found them quite unprofessional, however the other woman that came round, when I offered that he could stay with me till he was better, basically accused of being a cat hoarder! I then let him be rehomed and he has cost his new owner £150 quid so far in jabs. I then got a bollocking for mentioning him on facebook! I also found out from speaking to the 2nd woman that the other woman HAD raised concerns that I was not suitable to be a fosterer! Based on what? The fact I didn't think an ill cat should be rehomed, or just her god complex that I noted when she dropped the cat off when I felt totally judges by her in ten minutes.

So in different ways, the three local charities have left a bad taste in my mouth, so I guess I'm not left looking for a back street breeder that wants rid of a cat! Or do I ask to import one.

It's a silly situation given how many cats need a home, I have the room and the finance, I am more interested in giving a black / black and white cat a home due to them being overlooked. However my experience of local rescues is putting me off even trying.


----------



## Paddypaws

Don't be disheartened Simon's Cats. I too had many decidedly unsatisfactory dealings with various rescues until I found one that I could 100% support (Scratching Post Cat Rescue Cheshunt Herts) Since then I have also had a chance to see how some of the lovely small rescues on this forum operate....so there are good places out there.


----------



## moggie14

I've also recommended the ARC to Simons cats


----------

